# Hawaii Bottle Collection......



## DiggerBryan (May 22, 2005)

Here are all, yes all of my Hawaii bottles. I got hooked on them when I took a trip to Hawaii over spring break. I bought some while I was there and I've been bidding on ebay like crazy. Do any of you guys have any Hawaii bottles for sale? []


----------



## DiggerBryan (May 22, 2005)

Another..........


----------



## DiggerBryan (May 22, 2005)

one more


----------



## Tony14 (May 22, 2005)

Very nice grouping of bottles. I really like those milks, how much do you think you've spent on all of them?


----------



## DiggerBryan (May 23, 2005)

Hey Tony I've spent abut $93.00 on just the milks. The Hawaii milks are highly collectible so the prices are kind of high. But there are a lot of common ones that sell for under $15.00. I hope to keep building my collection but there are very few on ebay. So maybe I'll have some luck on here, who knows! Thanks for the interest!


----------



## Tony14 (May 23, 2005)

I might just have to buy one of the $15 ones. I think they look very good.


----------

